# What about gold bullion?



## kifoghorn (27 October 2004)

Some people have been talking about gold, but realy companies mining gold.

So what about gold bars; GOLD BULLION SECURITIES LIMITED?  

Is there a difference?


----------



## wayneL (27 October 2004)

Here is an article with some discussion on the topic

http://www.safehaven.com/article-2107.htm


----------



## noirua (30 May 2021)

16 years have gone by since the last post by wayneL:









						Gold at BOE commands high premium, signaling central bank buying
					

In the past week, gold sold from the BOE has traded for as much as 50 cents above benchmark London prices, according to bullion traders.




					www.mining.com


----------

